# Time Significance



## Mcamnl (Jul 11, 2010)

I put together a 1 gallon Welch's recipe this afternoon. The instructions say for it to sit for 12 hours before pitching the yeast. What is the significance of this time? Is it just letting the must adjust to room temp? Just curious. If I stick with the 12 hour rule I am going to be up at 2am adding yeast. I would rather add it around 11 tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## BobF (Jul 11, 2010)

Mcamnl said:


> I put together a 1 gallon Welch's recipe this afternoon. The instructions say for it to sit for 12 hours before pitching the yeast. What is the significance of this time? Is it just letting the must adjust to room temp? Just curious. If I stick with the 12 hour rule I am going to be up at 2am adding yeast. I would rather add it around 11 tonight before I go to bed.


 
What else did the recipe say? If you added pectic enzyme, the 12 hours is for the enzyme to have time to work before you pitch the yeast.

You don't need to hold to these times to the second, but in your situation, I would wait til morning to pitch the yeast.

IOW, I consider 12 hours a minimum time for pectic enzyme.


----------



## Mcamnl (Jul 11, 2010)

I did add a tsp of pectic enzyme. 
I will add the yeast in the morning before work then.


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2010)

U wait for killing the wild yeast (use of campton tabs or k-meta)
And
adding pectic enzyme to do its thing.


----------



## surlees (Jul 11, 2010)

You're not supposed to add sulfite and pectic enzyme at the same time. Something about SO2 that affects pectic.

Fred


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2010)

The only thing with a baych like this is that you dont need to add sulfites in the beginning as the juice is pastuerized so you can add the pectic enzyme at tye same time when putting everything else in and immediately pitch the yeast. When making it from fresh or frozen fruit you need to sulfite it to stun the wild yeast and wait 12 hours and then add the pectic enzyme as the enzymes dont work well in high sulfite conditions and once that is added you wait another 12 hours for the enzymes to do some work and for the sulfite to dissipate more and then add your yeast. At that point there will still be a level of sulfite in your wine strong enough to keep wild yeast at bay bu wine yeast is much more tolerant to sulfite and can start right up.


----------

